# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Makerbot Mini Communication Problem (Mac)

## userksh

Hi hope somebody can help me, I have a replicator mini , I printed OK in windows but I tried a Mac and gave me this errorIMG_0457.jpgIMG_0455.jpg (photos)

Does anyone know what it is? and how to solve it?  

thanks a lot

----------

